# Breaking Your Fall (Ukemi)



## Hawke (Mar 29, 2008)

Greetings All,

Did anyone learn their ukemi skills like this:

Myanmar Aikido - ukemi practice





I learned how to fall from Hapkido, which I adapted to Aikido.  My sensei spent some time getting me out of the habit of spreading out my hands when I fall by gently stepping on them so they would be closer to the body.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nope.  Our breakfalls in NGA, as with most everything else in our style, are learned a little more brutally.  You always start from as low a position as possible to get the basics down but you quickly learn to do ukemi from higher and higher levels.  I'm glad you posted that, though, as I have a new student in kids class that I think could benefit greatly from learning to fall like that.  The kid is petrified of falling and rolling and I think this may help him a great deal.


----------



## tempus (Mar 29, 2008)

I am going to have study this some more.  I have been traning for 7 years and if you ask me to do the fall where you go over your own arm from the front wrist throw, Kodigash (excuse spelling), I cannot do it when demonstrated slow.  If done at full speed I then can do it.  It is a mental thing.  We only train on 1 inch mats, I am not sure if that has anything to do with it, since falling always hurt.

-Gary


----------



## charyuop (Mar 30, 2008)

I had seen this video in another forum where someone said he uses this method in his school. I had always wanted to give a try since my Ukemi are still kinda ugly, but it is kinda hard to try it at home.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 30, 2008)

tempus said:


> I am going to have study this some more. I have been traning for 7 years and if you ask me to do the fall where you go over your own arm from the front wrist throw, Kodigash (excuse spelling), I cannot do it when demonstrated slow. If done at full speed I then can do it. It is a mental thing. We only train on 1 inch mats, I am not sure if that has anything to do with it, since falling always hurt.
> 
> -Gary


Kotegaeshi is the spelling you're looking for, Gary.  I have the same problem going to the right side but not to the left.  Ever done the ballistic break fall off of PTD (that's shiho-nage for ya'll non-NGA folks)?  We have one shodan in class that can do that without having to drop any height during the technique at all.  He has some truly sick break fall skills.   I think the fall that scared me the most when learning it was off of Over the Back.  I'd just been back to training for a month or two after recovering from my back injury.  When the break fall is done properly, though, it doesn't hurt much at all.


----------



## charyuop (Mar 30, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> Kotegaeshi is the spelling you're looking for, Gary. I have the same problem going to the right side but not to the left. Ever done the ballistic break fall off of PTD (that's shiho-nage for ya'll non-NGA folks)? We have one shodan in class that can do that without having to drop any height during the technique at all. He has some truly sick break fall skills. I think the fall that scared me the most when learning it was off of Over the Back. I'd just been back to training for a month or two after recovering from my back injury. When the break fall is done properly, though, it doesn't hurt much at all.


 
Oh ok I feel good now...if it doesn't hurt "much" at all LOL


----------



## ejaazi (Mar 30, 2008)

Hawke said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> Did anyone learn their ukemi skills like this:
> 
> ...




His ukemi is very much like that of Donovan Waite Shihan.


----------



## samurai69 (Apr 3, 2008)

its a nice way to teach ukemi


----------

